# Dislocated toe



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

Poor Dory had a dislocated toe and the vet has given her some pain killers. Should I limit her exercise? Any help and sympathy appreciated


----------



## Kaytee576 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont really know to much about a dislocated toe, aww the poor little love, did the vet not tell you what to do about excercise? do you have to return for a check in a week or so? I would think to limit the excercise and rest as much as possible as it cant be nice to walk on.
I found the following information online. Get well soon to your little one.

Dislocated toes. There are three areas in the toe where this is most likely to occur. It is in the middle, or at the bottom of the joints. The collateral ligaments are completely torn in a dislocation, unlike a sprung toe. If you examine the toe in this situation you will discover that the toe is displaced to the side. This will be an initially painful injury for the dog but the pain should subside after five or six days. 

Clinical signs to diagnose this illness are the obviously displaced toe, lameness, redness and soreness. Dislocated toes may have a continuous impact on performance because of the continuous action of weight on the injury. 

Id personally ring my vet and check about excercise, after all its what they are there for. Good luck.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My dog got 2 broken toes last week after 1 of my horses trod on his foot. He is nearly 15, but still very active, he has been on reduced excercise, I've been taking him out for just a 20 minute walk with my pregnant bitch, not the normal hour free run.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has the toe been re-aligned?

I would imagine you would need to restrict exercise to allow any swelling to go down, and to prevent the toe being dislocated again.

I would definately ring for some advice.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would be careful with excercise if the toe is still out of place  Holly has a perminantley dislocated toe she must have done it when younger & whoever had her then did'nt get it sorted or it could'nt be sorted  anyway its a right pain when you get stabed by the hooded claw as we call her  also if she is on hard ground she dosent walk properly on it  I worry it will cause her problems further up her leg but not sure about getting it amputated at the mo that sounds horrible but if it has to be done one day then will have to dont want her being on the sick aswell :nonod:


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

Poor baby is still limping when she wakes up, collected more painkillers last Tuesday. Am going to ring the vet tomorrow, so strange that it's not healing! :confused1:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> My dog got 2 broken toes last week after 1 of my horses trod on his foot. He is nearly 15, but still very active, he has been on reduced excercise, I've been taking him out for just a 20 minute walk with my pregnant bitch, not the normal hour free run.


When my girl broke her toe she had to be bandaged up and on rest for 6 weeks.

I would ring the vet, sounds like is likely to be rest needed for teh dislocated toe.


----------



## abiroses18 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes they said limited exercise, which have been doing. Will continue to keep an eye on her, poor thing she seems a bit grumpy too, maybe that just her though.


----------

